# Call Of Duty: MW2 insane lag..



## Belekas (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all, i have some wierd problems... well, now i show you 2 screens, 1 inside building, and 1 outside, the fps diference is insane.. i dont know what to do :/ my drivers is up to date, my pc meets the requirements.. 
Screens :

Outside

Inside

I had the same problem with COD4 MW1, and COD WAW, other games with higher system requirements run fine, for example Borderlands etc.. Please help :normal: P.S sorry for my english


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Could you please list your full system specs, including Power supply.
A good program to use is Everest which can be downloaded from my signature.
Thanks.


----------



## Belekas (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok. here are the specs:

CPU Type	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E4300, 1800 MHz (9 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Asus P5GZ-MX (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Lakeport-G i945GZ
System Memory	2039 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: 1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: 1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type	AMI (11/30/06)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (256 MB)
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS (256 MB)
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS (256 MB)
3D Accelerator	Intel GMA 950
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Realtek ALC883 @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller	Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Storage Controller	AVR2VUAQ IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	SAMSUNG SP2504C ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive	ATAPI DVD DW 8X16X8X16 ATA Device
Optical Drive	EZIF 0PUV0P2 SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	49999 MB (21257 MB free)
D: (NTFS)	184.0 GB (37.1 GB free)
Total Size	232.9 GB (57.9 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse

Power supply 350W


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, i'm afraid with that system, any new games are going to perform badly, and to be honest i'm suprised that COD:MW2 works on that.

You 7900GS, your processor and you Power supply is holding you back to get decent frames per second.
The reason they drop when you are outside is because there are more textures for the GPU to draw.


----------



## Belekas (Nov 10, 2009)

So why then other games run fine, i remember i had crysis and i run it on med (no shadows, antialiasing and stuff, but texture medium), with 30-40 fps, and 1 more thing, few months ago i had nfs: undercover and it has almost the same fps as cod4 mw2, i mean its laged on low like hell, i had like 10-15 fps, but then i dowloaded some older drivers for my GPU, and i had 40-50 fps on medium.. same thing with nfs: pro street, and another thing long long ago when cod4 was released i also had the same problem as now, inside good fps, outside where theres a lot of action low fps, and i cant remember what hapend but suddenly my fps went normal, i had normal 40-50 fps outside, i was surprised, but then i turned off the game, and turned it back on, the fps was low again, i really dont know what happened then.. can you explain that?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Crysis is nicely efficient, it will run well on modest systems like yours. Your computer simply cannot handle most games well, you will need to upgrade at least your power supply and GPU, and maybe overclock your CPU.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to lower the resolution and textures
your card doesn't have lots of Video Ram to handle big resolutions and high textures
also make sure that Anti Aliasing is turned off


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Turn down the AF as well.


----------

